# Put My Two Weeks In Yesterday.....



## rog the dog (Apr 9, 2022)

And I couldn't be more satisfied.

I started with Target over 5 years ago as a closing Hardlines TM and I am ending as a Food and Beverage TL, working in stores in various sizes along the way. I've learned a lot of valuable things that I will apply to my next job. Lots of.... let's call them "Do's and Do Nots".

I have a couple things to say that I've realized working at Target - and I'm going to do my best to stay objective and not sound like a (now former) disgruntled employee:

Number 1: Freight and SFS are the only things that matter to stores and if anyone says otherwise they're lying to your face. Sure service visits exists but if you are good looking on freight and sfs nobody will give a flying fuck what else you are doing.

Number 2: The reason why there is A LOT of Team Leaders and/or ETLS with horrible attitudes is because the unrealistic expectations being put on them make them become short sighted, and then they put those unrealistic expectations on Team Members so that they have a couple of fall guys if shit hits the fan. This isn't right, but I have seen it happen in every store I have worked in. Those who refuse to do this (like myself) either get performanced out or eventually quit because you had so many arguments or battles with your peers.

Number 3: Team Leads are ABSOLUTELY underpaid at Target. Trust me when I say if you are/were even halfway decent as a Team Lead at Target you can get a better paying job with that experience. My new job I'm going to be making $7.50 more an Hour and it's the same level of responsibility. Target is not worth it, you are doing salaried management level work for pennies. 

The value I gained at Target is not lost on me however. I developed more interpersonal skills than I ever thought I would and gained skills that will last me a lifetime. Target also helped me realize what I want to do long term: my HR ETL at my store is absolutely amazing and I strive to be like her one day.

Those that have already left know how this feeling is and I hope your lives are going well! 

To those that still remain, don't stress about anything, show up do what your asked and if its unreasonable, you need to look out for yourself one way or another.

Godspeed everyone.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 9, 2022)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 10, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 10, 2022)

Congrats on leaving and getting better pay.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 10, 2022)

Congratulations! Best wishes at your next job, wherever it may be.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 10, 2022)

rog the dog said:


> $7.50 more an Hour


Wow, congratulations.  May I ask where you got your new job?


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 10, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Wow, congratulations.  May I ask where you got your new job?


Yes, do tell.  I am afraid to leave.  How hard was it ?  How long did you look before you found something else ?


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## rog the dog (Apr 10, 2022)

The job I got an offer for is a local industrial supplier, they actually supply one of the things team members take home all the time  my title is still "Team Leader" which I find hilarious. I don't want to go into too much detail just in case lol.

It took me maybe 4 weeks of ACTUALLY applying to jobs as like a whenever I get home I apply to jobs I like for an hour or two type thing. I found it on indeed just by going through the recently posted jobs in "retail management"

This wasn't the only job I did interviews for either - just the one I ended up picking. I had a Target competitor about to offer me a salaried management position (ETL equivalent). I didn't pursue that one further because the $ per hour wouldn't have been worth it.

I was afraid once I began the search but it was well worth it in the end obviously lol.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 11, 2022)

Our ETL left to work for a logistics company.

I am sure by this time he realizes that not having to work weekends all the time is worth it even at the same pay.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 12, 2022)

Yup target won me my corporate job cause of my social skills and deescalation i learned working pandemic retail


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 4, 2022)

First off congrats on your new job. Secondly and it’s a bit long, I agree with some of the things you said and some of it I don’t. Especially with how things have been since March, A lot of stores have been suffering with payroll cuts with unrealistic goals and crazy workloads. A lot are quitting because the management don’t give a fuck, Corporate does play a part but they could be doing more to make things better but management doesn’t, They still get paid more than team members do by a good amount and they still get their 35-40 hours a week without cuts and a lot of the time they don’t have to do anything. You can’t completely defend management when alot of management teams across the U.S. are a big problem in why staff shortages are happening because of how they do things and that they don’t give a fuck. The sad reality is this company used to be better like 5 years ago and then shit went more downhill cus they force politics and allow drama to happen as well as toxic management and coworkers. I have worked for Target for 2 years and heard stories from longtime workers at my store and on this forum from all across the country.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 4, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Yup target won me my corporate job cause of my social skills and deescalation i learned working pandemic retail


I work for a corporation too!


----------



## MrT (May 8, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> First off congrats on your new job. Secondly and it’s a bit long, I agree with some of the things you said and some of it I don’t. Especially with how things have been since March, A lot of stores have been suffering with payroll cuts with unrealistic goals and crazy workloads. A lot are quitting because the management don’t give a fuck, Corporate does play a part but they could be doing more to make things better but management doesn’t, They still get paid more than team members do by a good amount and they still get their 35-40 hours a week without cuts and a lot of the time they don’t have to do anything. You can’t completely defend management when alot of management teams across the U.S. are a big problem in why staff shortages are happening because of how they do things and that they don’t give a fuck. The sad reality is this company used to be better like 5 years ago and then shit went more downhill cus they force politics and allow drama to happen as well as toxic management and coworkers. I have worked for Target for 2 years and heard stories from longtime workers at my store and on this forum from all across the country.


While i agree that management can be real bad and that a lot of the problems are on poor hiring practices and honestly pretty poor hourly and salary pay atleast around me.  What i dont agree with is that at a store level your sd, etl, and tls have very little control over the biggest problems the company is facing.  Payroll cuts, inventory challenges, and pay rates are well above store pay grades


----------



## TheClopen (May 11, 2022)

rog the dog said:


> And I couldn't be more satisfied.
> 
> I started with Target over 5 years ago as a closing Hardlines TM and I am ending as a Food and Beverage TL, working in stores in various sizes along the way. I've learned a lot of valuable things that I will apply to my next job. Lots of.... let's call them "Do's and Do Nots".
> 
> ...


I needed to hear that last part for those that still remain...GMTL life has been rough for me so far.


----------

